# Photography of some of my exotic pets



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Think this is allowed here?
Sorry if it isnt.

Anyhoo i keep and breed a variety of giant, rare, and unusual looking exotic invertebrates. Im mostly into stick insects and preying mantids. I would have a lot of true spiders like huntsmans but im now allowed, that being said i am allowed one tarantula and jumping spiders among other arachnids :/

Anyway here's some random pics


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)

Good stuff. Excellent camera work.

Reddit would love these.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

Not what I was expecting, and not my kind of pet at all, but very cool and well-shot!


----------



## Onnes (Jul 17, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Reddit would love these.



Not the arachnids. Unless you put them on r/spiders.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

I love me some whip scorpions.  Even though they aren't scorpions, they are still badass creatures.
Beautiful Mantids.  What's that brightly colored one?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!

Hmm is that a tiger beetle?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2012)

Mantids are pretty awesome. I like the beetle too.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2012)

What stunning photos!!! Might I ask what the creatures in the 5th and 8th pic are? I don't believe I've ever seen those.


----------



## Teal (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the mantids and the spider in the first pic.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jul 17, 2012)

Those are some beautiful mantids.  That second photo is just stunning.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks all 



Radio Viewer said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Hmm is that a tiger beetle?



Yup, Japanese Harlequin tiger beetle 



d.batty said:


> I love me some whip scorpions.  Even though they aren't scorpions, they are still badass creatures.
> Beautiful Mantids.  What's that brightly colored one?



Malaysian banded flower mantis 



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> What stunning photos!!! Might I ask  what the creatures in the 5th and 8th pic are? I don't believe I've ever  seen those.



5ths a giant stick insect (no common name for this one), and the 8th are two South American dead leaf mantids


----------

